# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Cherche chien petite taille age/sexe/handicapé pas important

## Aniky

Bonjour,

je diffuse pour ma soeur qui cherche un petit chien a adopter. Elle a déjà fait seconde chance et contacté des refuges sans réponses :/ Voilà son message:

Messieurs, dames bonjour.  Je suis à la recherche d'un chien de petit gabarit (chihuahua, jack  russel, etc) afin de tenir compagnie à Henzo un chihuahua poil long de 8  ans. J'ai adopté ce dernier via un célèbre site de petites annonces. La  propriétaire qui l'a acheté bébé ne souhaitait plus le garder. C'est  une petit crème qui  s'entend avec tout le monde mais à qui il semble  manquer une compagnie canine. Je dispose d'un jardin et marche tous les  matins. Je prends souvent le bus pour me rendre en centre ville. Je  possède également une vingtaine de pigeons handicapés, tous issus de  sauvetages et un perroquet.  Je cherche donc un chien de petit gabarit, sexe et âge sans importance.  Pour le caractère, je préfère éviter les piles sur pattes, un chien  peureux ou ayant besoin de temps pour s'adapter ne me pose pas de  problème. Pas de soucis non plus si l'animal est handicapé ou malade.  Je vous remercie d'avoir pris le temps de lire mon annonce.

Elle fonctionne au coup de coeur, le plus important c'est qu'il soit de petite taille. OK frais d'adoptions etc

EDIT: il y avait une petite chien roumaine handicapé ( atteinte de nanisme et de je ne sais plus quoi) mais je ne trouve plus son poste. Je n'arrive aps a savoir si c est elle qui est morte il y a peu de temps.

----------


## Alantka

Je pense direct à cette petite puce :
https://www.facebook.com/Adoption.ch...86454341485266

En tout cas, merci et bonne chance à ta sur pour son projet d'adoption  ::

----------


## Aniky

Hello, merci. Malheureusement elle est trop grande :/ elle fait 12 kilos.

----------


## Alantka

Oups oui effectivement...
Est-ce qu'elle a regardé via le nouveau site de Remember Me ?

https://remembermefrance.org/index.p...urgence%5D=all

J'ai mis le lien vers les chiens de petite taille  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

> Oups oui effectivement...
> Est-ce qu'elle a regardé via le nouveau site de Remember Me ?
> 
> https://remembermefrance.org/index.p...urgence%5D=all
> 
> J'ai mis le lien vers les chiens de petite taille



Oh non super ! Je lui envoie le lien. merci beaucoup. j'en ai vu qui pourraient correspondre.

----------


## Flo13

Je ne suis pas sûre que l'association Sauvons-les sur Toulon existe encore. Mais ta soeur peut tenter d'envoyer un message.... peut-être que Domi a encore des contacts:


Concernant Remember-me, l'avantage par rapport aux autres associations qui rapatrient des chiens de l'est c'est qu'il y a des rapatriements jusqu'à Robion (dans le Vaucluse).

----------


## Aniky

Merci je lui transmet (je ne sais pas si elle les a contacté).
Elle a contacté une assos du vaucluse et a des vue aussi sur un petit roumain (prada) chez remember me. 

Elle n'a vraiment pas d'autres critères que le poid et l'entente congénaire donc n'hésitez pas même si le chien a des besoins  particuliers car handicapé ou vieux. Le chien ne serait jamais seul.

----------


## phacélie

http://www.sosvieuxchiens.fr/index.p...ons/365-diablo

----------


## Aniky

Merci beaucoup, je transmets  !!

----------


## Aniky

Elle a contacté une première assos pour 3 chiens: refus. 
Là elle en a contacté une autre our une chienne de 10 ans  et un chien de je ne sais plus quel âge.

----------


## Alantka

Mince, pourquoi un refus ?  :: 
J'espère qu'elle aura plus de chance pour la suite, on croise tout !

----------


## Flo13

J'ai l'impression que c'est souvent le parcours du combattant pour adopter dans une association. 
Peut-être que celle qui a donné un refus ne fait pas de placement du côté de chez ta soeur tout simplement. Mais elle va trouver c'est sûr.

----------


## Aniky

Car il y a un jardin non cloturé et  dans son magasin de proximité (elle n'est pas en centre ville ) ils sont une zone à l'interieur  du magasin avec caméras de surveillance pour attacher les chiens quand les gens viennent faire leurs courses. Du coup elle le laisse la et quand elle va au centre ville elle le laisse chez ma mère car il n y a pas cet espace dédié. Le chien n'est JAMAIS laissé seul dans le jardin (je mettrai des photos plus tard). 

Elle a bien expliqué qu'elle était 100% ok pour cloturer le jardin mais ils l'ont envoyé paitre.

Oui ca risque d'être compliqué. Surtout qu'elle n'a  pas de soucis pour payer des soins vétos, elle est Ok pour aller chez un éducateur canins si le chien a des soucis (trop peureux etc). Franchement c'est l'adoptante idéale.

----------


## Zoe

Voir avec Cani senior si possible ou pas

https://www.cani-seniors.org/

----------


## Flo13

Association "sauve ton bourbon et cie": 
Jack le pirate, 5,5kg, 6 ans, amputé d'une patte antérieure.
https://www.facebook.com/assosauvetonbourbonetcie/



Association Zoom (chiens de la Réunion aussi):
Bali, 9 kilos (peut-être trop grande?), 2 ans, OK tout.
https://www.facebook.com/association...749156/?type=3

----------


## POLKA67

https://www.facebook.com/remembermefrance/
Les chiens en famille d'accueil...
C'est vraiment un beau projet d'adopter un petit loulou...  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

Super merci à vous de nous donner des pistes, elle a contacté 3 assos (française et roumaine) et un particulier qui ne peu plus s'occuper d'un vieux chien. Donc wait and see.

----------


## nad

On a échangé sur OSEF concernant les modalités d'adoptions :-) Nous sommes dans le même cas que ta soeur.

J'ai contacté l'association Datcha, asso Moldave.
Ils sont très réactifs et on peut discuter. Du coup je suis enfin en train de voir pour une adoption, après refus ou non réponse des autres assoc contactées...

Je te mets le lien FB. Il faut leur envoyer un message privé.

https://m.facebook.com/adoptmoldova/...&source=result

----------


## POLKA67

N'oubliez pas FBB, 30 millions d'amis, font pas mal de retraits pour maltraitance... 
https://www.30millionsdamis.fr/jagis...doption/chien/
http://adoption.fondationbrigittebar...n.php?time=new
Association REspectons https://www.respectons.org/adoptions-chiens
Nobody's dog, chiens en famille d'accueil
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...d-accueil.html

----------


## Aniky

J'ai transmis. Merci.

----------


## Alantka

Je viens de voir votre discussion dans le topic OSEF, bon courage à vous, adopter devient un vrai parcours du combattant...  ::

----------


## Aniky

oui, on attends les réponses maintenant (si il y en a)... Elle se rends compte que ca être compliqué. Elle a repéré 2 toutou de la réunion aussi et... un dobberman (lol rien à voir).
Elle a aussi contacté un refuge roumain et il faut attendre 2 semaines pour une réponse.  Donc wait and see.

Je continu de chercher des chiens a lui proposer car au début elle voulait contacter une assos et attendre si elle était ok pour une adoption mais se rends compte qu'elle a plutot intérêt à en contacter plusieurs.

----------


## Flo13

Un petit nouveau chez Mukitza:
https://associationmukitza.forums-ac...rastie-fa-deva

----------


## superdogs

Elle est dans quelle région ta soeur Aniky ? Elle peut se déplacer dans quel rayon pour récupérer celui qui aura eu de la chance ?

----------


## Aniky

Voilà son chien 





EDIT: elle vous dit aussi merci.

----------


## Flo13

Il est très mignon et tout petit  :: . C'est super qu'elle ait pu faire rencontrer les chiens avant. S'il est aussi adorable qu'Henzo, tout ira bien.

----------


## superdogs

Ce loulou aura donc eu deux fois de la chance. Heureusement que m^me sur le bon co..in, il y a des gens qui s'assurent de à qui ils cèdent leur animal...
Bonne route Dobby (euh, pour un petit chien, c'est marrant comme nom, lol)

----------


## Aniky

> Ce loulou aura donc eu deux fois de la chance. Heureusement que m^me sur le bon co..in, il y a des gens qui s'assurent de à qui ils cèdent leur animal...
> Bonne route Dobby (euh, pour un petit chien, c'est marrant comme nom, lol)


Lol on s'est demandé si ca venait d'Harry potter, en plus il  était pas bien traité dans sa 1ere famille et la tête qu'il a avec ses oreilles en arrière *_*. Par contre elle va avoir du boulot pour le sociabiliser/désensibiliser car il panique rapidement.  Hâte de le rencontrer en vrais.

----------


## superdogs

De la patience, pas trop d'exigences d'un coup, beaucoup de zénitude et de calme, et ça le fera..  ::

----------

